# Reel Case



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a carry case to stow 2 spinning reels and two Akios spool reels. looking for good quality. checked Amazon and eBay with no luck, hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. Many Thanks, Jc


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Check Cabelas, they have a couple nice options.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks Adam, will check it out.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Pelican 1527 convertible


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you,


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Found One at https://www.simmsfishing.com. the bounty hunter 6-10 reels. Thanks


----------



## Bucktail Pete (Mar 6, 2016)

Also check on camera cases.


----------



## SandRover (Apr 24, 2010)

I found a case at Harbor Freight that is a knock off Pelican it cost around 30.00 dollars


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Have a Pelican 1500, holds 5 reels.


----------

